# Mass. Muslims to meet Gov.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Coupe to get on his knees.


*Mass. Muslims to meet Gov.*

BOSTON -- About 1,000 Muslims from Massachusetts will meet with Gov. Deval Patrick this weekend.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Patrick wants to _engage _the mooselimb community. May I suggest an ACOG, guvner?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dhimmi bastard.

Between this guy and the children currently occupying DC, I suggest you all keep your powder dry.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

When is he meeting with the Mass Catholics? ? ?


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Coupe to get on his knees.
> 
> 
> *Mass. Muslims to meet Gov.*
> ...


Maybe it is to do whatever they do as a baptism.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Id love to see him receive the Coupe de Grace from those sword-swallowers.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

>>> For instance, they'll ask him to push education about Islam and sensitivity training for all law enforcement agencies.<<<

Ugggggghhhhhh.....


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

1,000 and 1 terrorists in 1 localized, target rich environment.. Damn, makes my mouth water and trigger finger itch....


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"...a target rich environment..."


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

8MORE said:


> Maybe it is to do whatever they do as a baptism.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*At Muslim forum, Patrick vows action to combat prejudice*

(By Jonathan Saltzman and Travis Andersen, Globe Staff)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> "In general, we're only recognized as terrorists,'' said Dr. Syed Asif Razvi


If the Kufi fits, wear it.


----------

